# Trifecta tune



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone think this will happen for the Diesel? I wouldn't mind having a more even throttle response.


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

Send a message to [email protected]... He'd be the guy who'd know.

I'm sure they are thinking up something for it.


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks like it is available: Trifecta Performance Shop - 2014 Chevrolet Cruze - 2.0L Turbo Diesel


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I would bet they will have one soon


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks like it is already available:http: //www.wot-tuning.com/store/product/1897-2014-chevrolet-cruze-20l-turbo-diesel/


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

It says only the transmission has been altered. 
He prob hasn't been able to get his hands on the extremely limited amount of diesels just yet. 

If I remember correctly the coasts have priority first. His shop is somewhere in the state of Washington.

Unless someone drops off their car there for a couple days so that he can really dial it in; I don't see it happening for a while.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I will do a full review of it once available if I could get my hands on it 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Trifecta needs a test car  and i am sure we have plenty of candidates on here.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Trifecta needs a test car  and i am sure we have plenty of candidates on here.


I remember when they were looking for a test 1.8 LS for the trifecta tune( last year when I had the 1.8). SilverLS became the test car since I did not answer the request correctly. You may want to mention your interest to Vince/Jerry and see if they will/want to accommodate.


----------



## Mr. Methanol (May 21, 2013)

With a tune and water-methanol injection, the decreased exhaust gas temperatures and increased boost and intake charge densities, may make this a really quick, fun diesel car. How do numbers like *180-190 HP* and *290lb/tq* sound? My only problem is that I already have a similar-powered quick Cruze, and it weighs *400lbs less*. 10+ MPG over my ECO sounds temping, but it has to be fast and fun to drive.

Interesting article on a Diesel VW Jetta 2.0 TDI with some love from SnowPerformance’s water-methanol kit installed. It is the 5th pdf; the Diesel World Magazine with the title "Turbo Tech".

Snow Performance : Magazine Articles


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mr. Methanol said:


> With a tune and water-methanol injection, the decreased exhaust gas temperatures and increased boost and intake charge densities, may make this a really quick, fun diesel car. How do numbers like *180-190 HP* and *290lb/tq* sound? My only problem is that I already have a similar-powered quick Cruze, and it weighs *400lbs less*. 10+ MPG over my ECO sounds temping, but it has to be fast and fun to drive.
> 
> Interesting article on a Diesel VW Jetta 2.0 TDI with some love from SnowPerformance’s water-methanol kit installed. It is the 5th pdf; the Diesel World Magazine with the title "Turbo Tech".
> 
> Snow Performance : Magazine Articles


Power numbers aren't everything. Stock, the Cruze Diesel is as fast as a tuned Cruze (without any other mods)...across the entire power band. Unless you're winding up your engine down a 1/4 mile track, the Diesel's massive torque numbers will make it the better car to drive.


----------



## Forever13 (Jul 25, 2013)

EFI LIVE has come out with the tune for the 2.0 turbo diesel cruze.. there is a company right now called fleece performance that has tuned their car and also installed a cheetah turbo they are about ready to test it out and there goal is to run the car at 400 hp with no problems.


----------

